# White & Black Ebony



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Got a little shop time over the weekend, this is a White & Black Ebony, BLO & Polished on the buffing wheel. I will try and post my first Goose honker later.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

super grain


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice. Not sure why, but my favorite is the one on right but both look great.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW--great !LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry Dale but this is a front and back view, i should have mentioned that before. Glad you like it!! I had never turned this wood before and I was surprised withe the color and grain!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Don't you just love the way the ebony woods polish up !
Outstanding shape, you going to test drive it Saturday AM ?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

EndTuition said:


> Don't you just love the way the ebony woods polish up !
> Outstanding shape, you going to test drive it Saturday AM ?


Sorry no testing for me Sat. "I wish", But I do have some field testing going on!! Looks like I will not be able to go until Sunday.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> Sorry no testing for me Sat. "I wish", But I do have some field testing going on!! Looks like I will not be able to go until Sunday.


Bet ya it will work....Good lookin' honker..and that ebony ought to last like iron.. Hardest wood I ever fooled with but gives spectacular results. Kudos


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert A. said:


> Sorry Dale but this is a front and back view, i should have mentioned that before. Glad you like it!! I had never turned this wood before and I was surprised withe the color and grain!!


That confirms to me then, I like the grain pattern on the backside or second view and the shape looks great.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I just ordered 2 quacker call kits and a deer grunt kit from hut.
In 3 variations of dymonwood.

Oh....nice work by the way!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Robert, I like. The post before this one answered my question, do they make grunt calls in wood kits. I used to hunt a bit when I was younger and the ones I used were made of plastic, they worked real well if you knew how to use one. I wonder what one would look like if you made it?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have only made duck, goose, crow & Squirrel calls. i will be making some grunt calls this fall, i just havent gotten around to it yet. I will post em up when i get some made. 

End Tuition has made some really nice grunters!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Got my Duck and grunt kits in the mail the mail today and think my wife is already irritated!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL, since we are living in a subdivision until the house is built T gets irritated at me for tuning my calls, I am sure the neighbors dont like my wake up calls in the early mornings either..LMAO Just cant wait until your students start making some noise with there new projects.. I am sure the teachers will appreciate your efforts!!


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Them kits have me confused. 1 piece has 3/4 hole the other has a smaller hole. the reed fits the smaller on butnot the one with a larger hole


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Reel Bender said:


> Them kits have me confused. 1 piece has 3/4 hole the other has a smaller hole. the reed fits the smaller on butnot the one with a larger hole


I just sent you a text. call me when you have a free moment, I will be at the shop after work about 1630 this afternoon. If you have time to mess with it we can figure it out Mate! I ordered two sets of bushings each 1/2", 5/8" & 3/4" when you said you got the kits from Hut i figured you will need all three sizes.


----------

